# Getting out while I can



## celticguy (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to a thieving, lying, two faced git of a CEO, I've decided to go back to the UK while I can afford it. (Since the new office contracts are due in a week and he hasn't indicated if they'll be renewed yet, or if the company is going to keep going)

So I'm shipping out towards the end of the month and not coming back. It's gotten too expensive to live whilst my salary is pitiful for a westerner. 

Where's a good place to post a list of the furniture I'm selling?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Dubizzle!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hi, can you PM a list of what you're selling pls?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

PM me too, maybe something!...


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

can you pm me a list, i've just taken on a studio and am looking for furniture this week.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

If you could send a list to me, great!! Thanks.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

would love to have a look at the items to be sold too....
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi celticguy,

What was so bad that you want to leave? I am moving in a couple of weeks and there have been loads of you are offered "A" and get "B" etc etc...

How bad can it be?


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

Despite the fact that your leaving now, did you enjoy living here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Lots of people are following your steps they are getting out :<~


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

and going where though??!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> and going where though??!?!


Their going back home man.. where else can they go?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Celticguy, what was so bad that you're compelled to leave the country so quickly? I'm still on the fence about coming there and would love any inputs.

I hope you have a job lined up in the UK. Good luck with your future plans.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

celticguy said:


> Where's a good place to post a list of the furniture I'm selling?



In the For Sale section of this site, of course!

_


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

celticguy said:


> Thanks to a thieving, lying, two faced git of a CEO, I've decided to go back to the UK while I can afford it. (Since the new office contracts are due in a week and he hasn't indicated if they'll be renewed yet, or if the company is going to keep going)
> 
> So I'm shipping out towards the end of the month and not coming back. It's gotten too expensive to live whilst my salary is pitiful for a westerner.
> 
> Where's a good place to post a list of the furniture I'm selling?


Good luck my friend! 
It is tough to make such a decision, but I am sure you have made the right choice.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no jobs back in te UK really though, and poor poor wages...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> and going where though??!?!



Quite a few Brits are relocating to Cyprus from Dubai rather than go back to the UK.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

Why woudn't they want to go back to the U.K.?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Debian said:


> Why woudn't they want to go back to the U.K.?


For the very reasons they left in the first place. Lifestyle, weather etc.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

You can also post your ad here in the forum at: For Sale


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

and money!!!
Cyprus hey?!?! is that tax free.....
hmmmmmm


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> and money!!!
> Cyprus hey?!?! is that tax free.....
> hmmmmmm


Nope!! Similar to the UK and more expensive to live. Some good diving though - especially the Zenobia wreck off the coast of Larnaca



> Last partial update ,May 2008
> 
> 
> The tax system in Cyprus is progressive. In other words, the higher your income, the higher the rate at which you will pay tax. In 2008 the tax rates for an individual are 20% - 30%.
> ...


Taken from Cyprus Tax Laws Tax System Cyprus. - WorldWide-Tax.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> and money!!!
> Cyprus hey?!?! is that tax free.....
> hmmmmmm


Much lower taxes than the UK and a much higher threshold before you pay any taxes.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Best bet is to set up as a corporation. I say get a good tax lawyer who can set you up there. Lots of that goes on here in AU as well (30% corporate tax rate, but individuals can be 45%+ depending on income level).



crazymazy1980 said:


> Nope!! Similar to the UK and more expensive to live. Some good diving though - especially the Zenobia wreck off the coast of Larnaca
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Cyprus Tax Laws Tax System Cyprus. - WorldWide-Tax.com


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Hiya Celtic, 

can you send me a list of the stuff you're selling please or let me know where you're advertising?

Ta


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Crazymazie I have to disagree with you on few points.
For one thing in the UK you pay tax on any income over 4.750, in Cyprus it is payable on earnings over €17,000 which in the current climate is around £16.000.
This means that anyone on lower earning dosnt pay any tax at all.

As for the cost of living, I regularly visit the Uk and am always shocked at the prices of things there compared to Cyprus. It is cheaper to live here if you know where to shop and dont go mad going out for meals every night.
We dont pay the ridiculously high council taxes here that people pay in the UK, ours for last year was €90, in the Uk we paid £1,500.
I could go on with other examples but take it from someone who actually lives here, it is cheaper to live than the UK as long as you dont act as though you are on a permanent holiday.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Sorry Crazymazie I have to disagree with you on few points.
> For one thing in the UK you pay tax on any income over 4.750, in Cyprus it is payable on earnings over €17,000 which in the current climate is around £16.000.
> This means that anyone on lower earning dosnt pay any tax at all.
> 
> ...


I have!! Although to caveat that on one of the SBA (Akrotiri) - but was paying UK income tax


----------

